# Help me pick a new smoker. Update  it's HERE!



## airman (Feb 10, 2018)

It's been awhile since I've been here. So let me start by reminding everyone that I was looking for a E smoker. I did not not get what I wanted. (stove in house died,had to spend my smoker $ on new stove) I wound up with a very simple Smoke Hollow e smoker. It has been fantastic! Now I'm looking again at higher end pellet smokers. Thinking Yoder YS460 or Cookshack PG500. Problem is I can't find a whole lot on the Cookshack smokers on you tube. Any guidance on this would be much appreciated. Also found the wood line smoker interesting as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lane Y (Feb 11, 2018)

Have you seen a PG500 in person? It has a very, very small cooking envelope. Plus you have to compensate for the direct heat on the left side while smoking. The Blazn Grill or the Yoder is much preferred in my opinion


----------



## schlotz (Feb 12, 2018)

What is your max budget?


----------



## Lane Y (Feb 12, 2018)

Mine is 2k..and I’m still looking. Blazn might be the one for me


----------



## schlotz (Feb 12, 2018)

I would strongly suggest you look at the MAK 1 Star. Do some research on MAK and you'll find they are one of the best. Very difficult to find anyone saying anything bad about them!


----------



## WhoDak (Feb 12, 2018)

Plus 1 for the Mak 1 star.  I would also keep Blazn, Kuma or Pitts and Spits in the running.  Kuma is interesting as it is double walled and has a very easy direct grill feature.


----------



## bregent (Feb 13, 2018)

airman said:


> It's been awhile since I've been here. So let me start by reminding everyone that I was looking for a E smoker. I did not not get what I wanted. (stove in house died,had to spend my smoker $ on new stove) I wound up with a very simple Smoke Hollow e smoker. It has been fantastic! Now I'm looking again at higher end pellet smokers. Thinking Yoder YS460 or Cookshack PG500. Problem is I can't find a whole lot on the Cookshack smokers on you tube. Any guidance on this would be much appreciated. Also found the wood line smoker interesting as well. Thanks in advance.



I've got a Memphis Elite, but if I were in the market I'd seriously be considering the PG500. The pros for me are the chargriller zone which gets hotter than any other pellet grill, and gets there fast. The unique design forces smoke around the food before exiting, compared with the usual design that has solid drip tray and smoke that can easily bypass the food. And the controller allows for tweaking the amount of smoke you are getting. Plus the warming area is nice.
The smoking zones are not as small as many people think.

If you don't need/want the direct flame zone, and if you typically cook for 8+ people, it may not be for you. 

Lots of folks on pelletfan.com that own them if you want more advice.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 15, 2018)

Well, with this one you'd have money left over for a cow and a sow...

http://masterbuilt.com/product/xl-pellet-smoker

Because this is a Pellet SMOKER, not a BBQ.

But good luck as you round the last turn and head for the finish line... ;)


----------



## airman (Feb 16, 2018)

Man thanks so much for all the replies. I learned a lot. So Many choices and options out there. 
My budget is aroung $1500. I will spend a bit more if I think it's worth it. 
Really like the look of Memphis grills,just out of my price range. If you all think of anything else post it.


----------



## ross77 (Feb 18, 2018)

Take a look at the new RecTec lineup.


----------



## jakester (Feb 19, 2018)

YS640 is right around $1500. I know people recommend a Mak 1 but Mak 1 is alot smaller than Yoder YS640 and cost more.


----------



## gr8day (Feb 21, 2018)

jakester said:


> YS640 is right around $1500. I know people recommend a Mak 1 but Mak 1 is alot smaller than Yoder YS640 and cost more.


 The Yoder might be $1500 before shipping and you are going to pay shipping even when getting the grill from a dealer, the price of the MAK includes shipping and I would not own a Yoder without the comp cart which puts it well above 2K. The MAK is a better engineered grill, better controller, FlashFire Igniter and better materials use to build the grill, Aluminized Steel which is more resistant to rust and high temp powder coat paint vs the Yoder paint which is susceptible to pealing and promoting rust. The Yoder does give you more cooking area 1070 vs 848 than the MAK so there is that. If you don't need the extra cooking area the Yoder provides the MAK is a no brainer.

Basically $1800 for the MAK with a full top shelf, if you are having trouble finding PG500 vids on youtube just type in Fast Eddy PG500 plenty of vids on youtube.


----------



## jakester (Feb 22, 2018)

I think it depends what dealer you are looking to buy the Yoder from. We have a dealer about 20 minutes from my house that offers the Yoder YS640 for $1549 plus tax out the door. 

Airman - have you looked at the rec tec pellet smokers? You get a lot for the money with rec tec, heard tons of great reviews about it.


----------



## BOliver (Mar 7, 2018)

Guys, what do you think about wood pellet models? I've found a review website on them - http://homus.org/best-grill-smoker-combo/ and now considering the one for myself. I likeTraeger, and it's on wood pellets. Are charcoal grills the only worth considering option in the long run?


----------



## airman (Mar 9, 2018)

So, thanks to kruizer giving me some info. I'm ordering a Camp Chef Woodwind pellet grill. The Blazn grill was at the top of my list,but the Camp Chef has similar features and a better price point. Also it's lighter. This is good thing for me. It will be moved from the deck back thru the house to the garage many times. Thanks again to you all. Will order it on Monday. CC is closed on Friday.


----------



## airman (Mar 12, 2018)

And it's ordered.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 13, 2018)

So, did you ask for the GI discount?


----------



## airman (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes I did! Thanks. Was going to wait alittle longer and get a Blaz-N grill. But price point was really great and it had several of the features of the higher end pellet grill.
You are directly responsible for this! Or not.thanks for your help. You do know if you're on file as vet you get 30% off  all orders thru them? 
Anyway seems you have some issues with yours. Once all is settled, please lead us all know
How you like it.


----------



## kruizer (Mar 14, 2018)

Glad to help. It is nice to see a company that supports veterans.


----------



## airman (Mar 17, 2018)

Well it arrived today. 3 days early!  Put it together and I'm smoking a pork loin. Should be cooking a corned beef, but I have this new pellet grill. So far so good.  Will post when I'm done cooking. Let's see how the first cook works out?


----------

